# FF Reg BN pleco's almost full grown



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Catch is you have to be at my house before 2 pm and bring a vessel, bucket bag with elastic, cup, what have you...

2and 1/2 3 inches some showing bristles... 

I think there are 4-6 available... 

No pm's just call me

Lisa 604-726-3836

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad. I can't do it or I'd take them.  Great deal for someone.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes Lisa's BN are very well looked after,
some one is gonna get some great freebies.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

time to move down south so i can get at these deals! sorry for interrupting your thread hpoe they find a new home


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring 'em to April's tomorrow!!


----------

